# Car Backseat iPad Case Mount?



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I plan on buying a new car in the next six months and I'd like a video entertainment system to keep my kids quiet on long trips. Knowing the iPad exists, I'm certainly not going to invest in the meagre systems auto manufacturer's produce. Unfortunately, there just doesn't seem a lot out there for the purpose of fixing an iPad to a front car seat for back seat viewing.

So, has anyone found a decent backseat case or holder? Here is one, but it's not available yet:


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is something that you want to consider closely since they can be projectiles within the cabin.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree. I'm looking for the same thing to replace a DVD player and a case full of DVDs.

but gmark is right - i'm worried (even with the DVD player) about becoming a projectile in an accident. it's almost like i shouldn't even mount it and let one use the ipad and one use the iphone in their hands instead. still possible projectiles, but at least it would be in their hands close by instead of flying from right in front of them


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

As someone who has taken his iPad on two road trips so far, I can't recommend mounting it up on that high unless either driving at night, or you've got some serious sun shades on all the windows. 

The glare off of the glossy screen makes it impossible to see at all if even a little bit of sunlight is hitting it. I had to keep it lower than my knees most of the time to be able to see anything on it. I've never seen a DVD screen or with glare this bad. Even my cheap netbook is way better. I even thought about making a screen hood for the iPad similar to this:


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

bsenka said:


> As someone who has taken his iPad on two road trips so far, I can't recommend mounting it up on that high unless either driving at night, or you've got some serious sun shades on all the windows.
> 
> The glare off of the glossy screen makes it impossible to see at all if even a little bit of sunlight is hitting it. I had to keep it lower than my knees most of the time to be able to see anything on it. I've never seen a DVD screen or with glare this bad. Even my cheap netbook is way better. I even thought about making a screen hood for the iPad similar to this:


that's actually a fantastic point - thanks! I did notice my wife had to move it at the right angle to see it yesterday. She only used it for a few mins.

i really don't want to get another DVD player, but I might also be able to output my iphone to it and just movies on it. doh!

or, I could forego the movies and let them read books or gasp! look at our beautiful country as we drive the 8.5 hours. doh!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Never mind Apple's website had the solution all along...


----------



## codygibbs (Jun 8, 2011)

TouCoul, the company I work for, makes one called also CoulVue for iPad and we just released a version for iPad 2. Ours has a flexible arm mount that allows for a bunch of different angles and positions. You can see in in action here: TouCoul iPad, iPhone, and iPod Accessories


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I got a nice pivoting head rest mount from Hong Kong via eBay. Cost- under $15.


----------



## Bojan (Jul 3, 2008)

Griffin Cinema Seat for iPad - Apple Store (U.S.)
Try that one. Excellent reviews. They had it at Ottawa Apple Store.


----------



## Abby (Aug 19, 2010)

Hmm, seems cool idea to fix the iPad on the car for video and movies watching, would like to have a review and may get one for my trip, as I get many videos and movies via iFunia video tools and also a list of apps/sites to Get and Watch Free Movies on iPad, cheers!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Car Seat Back Headrest Mount Holder Fr APPLE iPad 2 NEW | eBay


----------

